# Califur 2013 in Irvine, California May 31st- June 2nd FURTUAL REALITY!



## OggyWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Greetings Ladies and Gentlefurs!

It's time to start thinking about the first furry convention of summer, Califur! This year is looking to be pretty fantastic, with our theme_* Furtual Reality.*_ We are giving a bit of a _*parody nod to: Tron, Secondlife, Matrix, and a slew of other virtual reality games and movies. *_

If you are wondering what exactly a _*Califur*_ is, it's a convention located in _*Irvine California*_ in the Orange County, San Diego and Los Angeles region of the state. With Disneyland, Hollywood, Sea World and many other attractions close by we are an amazing summer destination for any furs wanting a bit of travel time. 

The four closest  international airports to Califur in order of their proximity to the convention hotel are: *John Wayne International Airport (right next to the hotel), **LA/Ontario International Airport, Los Angeles International Airport aka** LAX and San Diego International Airport. *

We have lots planned this year as we are working on a Fursuit Gladiator event, A scavenger hunt, writer's panels, our always extremely popular Cabaret ( please be over 18 to attend), our PANT panel with special guest Furoticon ( Please be over 18 to attend), Our Pet Auction, Dances, Dinner and a slew of other surprises for you!

So come on down and enjoy yourself, we are looking forward to having you at Califur!

_*www.califur.com/2013 
*__*www.califur.com/2013
*__*www.califur.com/2013
*__*www.califur.com/2013*_


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

The amazing Necro Drone is our artist Guest of Honor this year. So if you love her work, you will be able to obtain shirts she designed at the convention. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/necrodrone13/

The excellent Maxwell Alexander Drake author of the Genesis Of Oblivion, will be our writer Guest Of Honor and hosting some amazing writing workshops. 
http://www.genesisofoblivion.com/

If you have a love for Furoticon, they will be our feature guest in the PANT Panel this Califur.


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 7, 2013)

Southwest is having cheap flights for Califur! Make sure you get your amazing discount today!

http://www.southwest.com/?int=GNAVHOMELOGO


----------



## vidwulf (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey! Califur's March Update is up! Check it out here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4443023/

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## vidwulf (Mar 17, 2013)

We have just started a survey for those of you that are attending! We would appreciate your feedback so we can make Califur even better!

http://goo.gl/fqgCY


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 7, 2013)

Califur has a BIG ANNOUNCEMENT that is is getting ready to post! Please stay tuned for more infomation. We will be announcing this in the next few days, and will most likely make the primary post on twitter. So make sure to follow us! 

twitter: Califur


----------

